# Midfur



## Kayoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Hoi hoi to all, i just was wondering who out there was planning on goin to MidFur but not staying at th Rydges hotel? If, like me, you can't afford it i plan on staying at a cheaper hotel nearby. There are a few in th vacinity but this one, The Nunnery. http://www.nunnery.com.au/Welcome_to_The_Nunnery.html Also there's Vic Hall. Not bad if you want your own room thingy.  http://www.vichall.com.au/index.php?page=single&locx=35.2

So yeah iffen you don't feel like sharing a bunk room both places have options for private sleeping, but you generally pay more for that. If like me you just plan to sleep there then hey it works out in th end!


----------



## Flarveon (Aug 18, 2010)

Kayoon said:


> Hoi hoi to all, i just was wondering who out there was planning on goin to MidFur but not staying at th Rydges hotel? If, like me, you can't afford it i plan on staying at a cheaper hotel nearby. There are a few in th vacinity but this one, The Nunnery. http://www.nunnery.com.au/Welcome_to_The_Nunnery.html Also there's Vic Hall. Not bad if you want your own room thingy.  http://www.vichall.com.au/index.php?page=single&locx=35.2
> 
> So yeah iffen you don't feel like sharing a bunk room both places have options for private sleeping, but you generally pay more for that. If like me you just plan to sleep there then hey it works out in th end!



I'm a Brisfur but luckily I got in before the hotel was 100% booked by furs.  You could possibly look at bunking with a few other furs too? Its only $350 for me, i'm staying wednesday - monday.

And its better than anthrocon XD I mean, the hotel for anthrocon is already booked, so I couldn't even get in on the expensive hotel prices for AC for my US trip next year for cons.  But if you do plan to not stay at Rydges, i'd recommend a youth hostel at $22 a night~


----------



## Kayoon (Aug 18, 2010)

i thought of bunking at th rydges with others but i'd rather have somewhere a lil cheaper. And i know htere are heaps of really cheap places but none of then are as close to th rydges as these two ones.


----------



## Flarveon (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, true.  Though $350 for wed-mon is hell cheap considering this is a quality hotel with enough room for everyone there.


----------



## Kayoon (Aug 18, 2010)

but $280/four days at the nunnery is good an thats th single private room. PLus th nunnery is just one th other side os th park from rydges.


----------

